# Game Thread: POR @ DEN



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So now that we won't be seeing NVE out there, I'd expect more from Travis Outlaw and Viktor Khryapa today and pretty much for the rest of the season. I'm not banking on a win tonight, but I bet it'll be something fun to watch. Tune in on KGW at 6:00 Pacific Time to catch all the action.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Can Frahm, possibly, duplicate this performance form last season?

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2001820412_soni21.html

"_DENVER — Richie Frahm missed his first shot, a three-pointer from the corner. He had a good, long look at the rim, but still felt cold despite entering the game three minutes earlier in the first period. 

For the rest of the night, he was perfect. 

And because Frahm sank his next 10 field goals, including six three-pointers and all five of his free throws, the Sonics were able to overcome the absence of two injured starters, defeat Denver 115-106 at the Pepsi Center and snap their three-game losing streak. _"


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

No K-Mart OR camby? We'd better find a way to win this one.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess K-Mart is playing tonight. I'd originally heard that he wouldn't be.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Okay, can we quit running now?

It just doesn't work. 

Play.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Horrible execution to start with. Get the ball out of Damon's hands, please.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Telfair with a "cap" on Melo'!!! Hilarious!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Wonderful dish by Telfair. Ohhhhh...and another steal! Kid's got game.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, Sebastian is REALLY lookin' good tonight. I hate to sound like a broken record, but dude is playin' some SERIOUS ball right now. Hopefully all the "haters" are tuned in.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice little sequence there, especially with some nice plays from Telfair on both ends of the court.

They're doing a good job of keeping SAR out of the low block and cutting off the passing lanes.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

somebody want to tell me why Pritch took out Telfair? The kid was filling up the box score!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Damon's effort is PATHETIC against Boykins. Absolutely PATHETIC!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Even with the height advantage, Damon still finds a way to get abused by Boykins.

And why was Telfiar taken out? Once he leaves the game, we get blown out... go figure.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

And look what happened as soon as Bassy came out.... Blazers down 11 now...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

stupendous said:


> somebody want to tell me why Pritch took out Telfair? The kid was filling up the box score!


It's a mystery to me as well. I have no clue, especially considering that Damon is play like ****...AGAIN!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

This is awful.

Darius is in his infamous "la-dee-da mode". He just doesn't care. 

Reef is being Mr. Passive for no reason and it's really hurting the team. (admittedly, the one play was over the back from Eduardo)

I know you all were on the Telfair love train, but he wasn't looking GREAT. But, he was solid. There was NO REASON to take him out ... 

Play.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice base-line J' for Outlaw!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Damon's effort is PATHETIC against Boykins. Absolutely PATHETIC!


I know you just said it, but I have to add. Damon is getting totally dominated by Boykins, it's sick. Boykins has got multiple offensive rebounds on him, that's even poor for Damon.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

it's almost like the Blazers are afraid to leave Bassy in there... how do you think it makes him feel when he's playing good basketball and he gets the hook?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Khryapa continually getting no love from Damon...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, nice tip dunk by Travis!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow...DO NOT GET RID OF OUTLAW. 

Sweet dunk. ONce he gets his jumpshot and game on, WATCHOUT.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I like what Outlaw shows out there... very fluid, very athletic... Miles clone without the baggage and better attitude. Better shot too. Okay, maybe not a Miles clone.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> it's almost like the Blazers are afraid to leave Bassy in there... how do you think it makes him feel when he's playing good basketball and he gets the hook?


It makes him second guess when he's OUT there.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Khryapa continually getting no love from Damon...


I've been sayin' that since Viktor first appeared in that game in L.A. against the Lakers. He WILL NOT pass VK the ball, for whatever reason.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> I've been sayin' that since Viktor first appeared in that game in L.A. against the Lakers. He WILL NOT pass VK the ball, for whatever reason.


I know, I'm agreeing with that. Believe me, I've noticed and it's getting really annoying. Did you see when VK called for it, Damon looked at him then passed to Theo who was right next to him who put up a brick? Just terrible.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Khryapa continually getting no love from Damon...


What's up with that? I noticed it too. He looked off Khryapa infavor of Ratliff...wtf?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nothing Damon does should surprise us at this point. I'd imagine Damon probably resents Viktor playing over Rube or Nick.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

The amazing part is that Viktor continues to run the floor better than anyone despite getting no love.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Khryapa looked nice out there! :banana: 

The future looks good! Can't wait to see Monya..... 

I'd like to see Travis Outlaw be a bit more agressive with the ball.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

THEO!!! you cost Bassy his 5th assist... DARN YOU!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice! 

BTW, 2nd straight game the announcers from the other team referring as their team as "playing down to the level of the other team".

:curse:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Slow the game down ... start to win.

Go figure.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> THEO!!! you cost Bassy his 5th assist... DARN YOU!


Sweet dime. Couldn't believe he blew that....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Viktor needs to be out there for 25-30 a game.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> THEO!!! you cost Bassy his 5th assist... DARN YOU!


Haha, I thought the same thing. Dammit Theo. I think he was surprised by the pass.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Przybilla
Rahim
Khryapa
Joe Johnson
Telfair

I wish this could be our starting lineup next year.

With a solid bench of:

Ratliff
Outlaw
Monya
Fred Jones

And give spot minutes to anyone else.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Teflair and Outlaw!!
WOW!

Future is looking good.

JMK


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The thing about Travis is he's so long and quick that he can get into the passing lane, ala Scottie Pippen. That's what makes him so good defensively. 

I don't think he's grown into his body entirely, but once he does... boy....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe this is the irrationality springing from within me, but Outlaw and Khryapa are making it easy to forget Darius.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Why is Telfair playing SG!!!!!

:curse: 

He's pretty sloppy when he's NOT dictating the offense.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Theo must have some of the worst hands in the league


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Telfair has 6 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals and 6 turnovers at the half. He might get a quadruple double if he keeps this up. He'll cut those turnovers down, with experience.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

hmmm... well.... Bassy had 6 turnovers... He definitely needs to improve on that in the second half.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Hype #9 said:


> Telfair has 6 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals and 6 turnovers at the half. He might get a quadruple double if he keeps this up. He'll cut those turnovers down, with experience.


Those 6TO's should be 3 more assists. If Theo could make a layup and Miles catch a pass....................................


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hype #9 said:


> Telfair has 6 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals and 6 turnovers at the half. He might get a quadruple double if he keeps this up. He'll cut those turnovers down, with experience.


Most of them were bad passes too. 

ONe to SARs where he tried to feed the post. 

One to Miles who was defended by 3 players. 

One where he was driving to the hoop and he tried to kick it out...right to Boykins. 

forget the others. 

He really needs to bring the ball up to be effective. Otherwise he kind of sucks if he's playing off a PG-Damon-juggernaut.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Telfair played good in spurts. 

There was a spot when they slowe dit down. He broke his man down and then starting finding the open man.

Then he decided he was the man, and started taking ti to the rim ... and that pull up three was REALLY POOR shot selection.

The turnovers weren't forgivable TOs either. They were pretty blatant mess ups. He'll cut them down as he gets used to playing more often. 

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm glad at least Telfair can stay infront of Boykins, unlike Damon.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

SEABASS to PRYZ!!!!!

Nice connection there! :banana:


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I cant wait till Bassy is playing 40 a game, he is the main reason for my excitement for the Blazers right now. Another sick pass to Pryz... nice catch Joel, thanks for not dropping it!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sloppy passing by Miles. What a crappy inbound pass!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Get Outlaw and Khrapa in for Miles and Damon!!!! 

:curse:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hah, Pryzbilla is gonna get tossed I bet.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup! Pryzbilla gets tizzosed! :angel:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Weak sauce...Joel ejected.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

Danggit Joel, we needed you.

Ugg. 

JMK


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Przybilla has a mean streak, eh? I like it.

He'll have to limit himself in the future though... It hurt my fantasy league team.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We want Ha at the 5, Theo or SARs at the 4!!!!!

Khryapa at the 3, Outlaw at the 2!!!

Damon at the one! hah...j/k TELFAIR! :banana:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

In all the games Rasheed was kicked out of, I don't think it was ever for a hard foul or a confrontation with another player. It was always for *****ing at officials. Way to go Prz. At least someone on this team is showing some heart.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Przybilla has a mean streak, eh? I like it.
> 
> He'll have to limit himself in the future though... It hurt my fantasy league team.



Me too! :curse: 

JMK


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Xericx said:


> We want Ha at the 5, Theo or SARs at the 4!!!!!
> 
> Khryapa at the 3, Outlaw at the 2!!!
> 
> Damon at the one! hah...j/k TELFAIR! :banana:


Touch foul! Touch foul!

Touch foul! Touch foul!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

The Damon Show is in full-effect again!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I just don't understand why Damon is getting so much time, and why Bassy is sitting on the bench right now.


Ask and you shall receive.... : )


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I just don't understand why Damon is getting so much time, and why Bassy is sitting on the bench right now.


It's not like Telfair is used to playing 40 minutes a game...especially at 5000+ ft. I couldn't walk up all the stairs at the Pepsi Center without taking a break halfway up.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

How is Bassy not going to the line after that drive?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> How is Bassy not going to the line after that drive?


Yeah, and that was about the third drive like that tonight where he probably should have gone to the line.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is really tough to watch... No effort... No movement on offense... They've definitely given up.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

There is effort except all the bonehead turnovers. Darius just had one more. Stupid pass .


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Man, this team is talking trash like they are winning a championship ... but they fail to realize that they are really playing half a college team.

Play.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Saturday night we were blessed with the Paul Shirley sighting...tonight we get Mark Pope!!!!!!!!!!! :usa:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Man, this team is talking trash like they are winning a championship ... but they fail to realize that they are really playing half a college team.
> 
> Play.


No doubt, they've been talking smack all night.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Man, It might just be me, but these young guys are funner to watch in a blowout loss than Damon, Zach, DA, Patterson and Nick were in a blowout win.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

When did Greg Buckner become Ray Allen? :whoknows: 


Also...Mark Pope chokes on the WIIIIIIDE open, uncontested layup! :clown:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Frahm shows up 42 minutes too late.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Frahm shows up 42 minutes too late.



We have one guy who shoots every chance he gets, and one who has to get reminded to do it. 

Why are we not playing Ha? Joel got tossed and Ratliff can't play the position by himself. And I thought we were supposed to be developing the younger/newer guys...??? Why keep him on the bench in this situation, I just don't get it.

JMK


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No Turnovers for Telfair in the 2nd half :banana: Like I said, losses don't upset me at this point, I just want to see the young guys succeed. Telfair keeps looking better and better. Put him together with Zach/Rahim and you got a potential Stockton to Malone for years to come. Mix in Pryzbilla, Miles, Outlaw and Viktor and we got some great talent. Maybe Monia is the answer at the 2 guard? Who knows, but the future is bright. We just need to keep our "CORE" guys together. I don't care if it takes 3 years of losing, as long as our core guys show progress we will contend again. Maybe we draft a stud player in the draft(Bogut,Wright, or Splitter). All I know is that I'll be happy when NVE and DA are no longer Blzers.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

While I thought the game was entertaining, a couple of things which I thought the young guys need to work on. 

1) They really need to work on their inbound plays. I counted no less then 7 steals on inbounds plays where Denver picked off in bound passes. This was not always because it was a bad pass, but it was because nobody was setting picks, or nobody recognized when Denver was overplaying and cut to the hoop for some easy buckets. 

2) The bigger guards are eating Portland alive. When guys like Wes Person come in and see either a midget on them or a mismatched SF type, they can get shots at will, either popping jumpers over a midget or using their speed to find an open crease in the defense. Portland really needs a player or two who matches up well. Its unfortunate that Frahm is not a very good defender, because he has the size. He just can't keep anybody in front of him, and doesn't have th closing speed he needs to be a good defender. This is where Portland misses Ruben. 

3) Opposing teams just sag off of Miles and let him shoot from the outside. They know he can't hit that shot with any regularity, so they just dare him to shoot, and he does. I have noticed that most team make this adjustment by the time the first quarter ends. That is why in the early part of the game the pick and roll with Pryzbilla works, because they are still guarding Miles on the outside. But soon they realize they can just pack it in the middle and Miles will not hurt them, and soon we can't run the pick and roll effectively either, which doubly hurts the team, since it is one of their primary offensive options.

4) The team is taking it's lumps right now as veterans across the league break out their bag of tricks to use on the younger players. While these teams get away with it now, the longer these young guys get out on the floor, the more these crafty veteran tricks will cease to work.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think towards the end of the season Bassy's TO's will go down. He is just to excited in the 1st half and commits, TO's in the 2nd half, he doesn't get any.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I know we got pumped, but I still like watching these guys play........except for Darius "turnover" miles. They may not win another game, but I actually look forward to my League Pass again. :clap:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Xericx said:


> Nice!
> 
> BTW, 2nd straight game the announcers from the other team referring as their team as "playing down to the level of the other team".
> 
> :curse:


but it was true


----------

